# Connecting a battery tender



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just bought a Deltran Battery Tender for my '67 GTO. The instructions say to connect the negative terminal to the frame of the car. It would be simpler and more convenient to attach it to the negative battery terminal. Is there any reason not to do this?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got mine connected to the battery terminals on my Goat and my Harley, no problem with either one.

Rick


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I always attach to something on the car that is grounded...
Bill


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Positive on battery first, negative anywhere else that won't cause a spark by the battery.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Koppster said:


> I've got mine connected to the battery terminals on my Goat and my Harley, no problem with either one.
> 
> Rick




:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Simply for safety. The fumes of a vented battery are flammable. Connecting the positive to the battery FIRST, then connecting the negative to an engine or chassis ground last, will move the possible spark away from the battery fumes.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

ppurfield001 said:


> :agree


:agree

Same on my GTO, Corvette, Javelin, and the wife's Mazda6 when we're away for long periods of time.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I used the cable with ring terminals that are bolted on to make a semi-permanent installation so all I have to do when I reconnect it is to connect two plugs. That can actually be farther away from the battery than anyplace I could reach with the negative terminal.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeff's Classics said:


> :agree
> 
> Same on my GTO, Corvette, Javelin, and the wife's Mazda6 when we're away for long periods of time.


You agree with which? Negative connected to the battery or elsewhere?


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

HP11 said:


> You agree with which? Negative connected to the battery or elsewhere?


Quote didn't work out as expected...I also attached both leads directly to the battery and all my cars.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> :agree Simply for safety. The fumes of a vented battery are flammable. Connecting the positive to the battery FIRST, then connecting the negative to an engine or chassis ground last, will move the possible spark away from the battery fumes.


Eric/Old Goat are spot on. Hooking both leads to the battery may not cause any problems, but.................................


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. That's the 'right' way to hook it up-negative lead away from the battery. Just because you've not had a problem with it hooked directly to the battery, doesn't mean it couldn't happen. Power surge; whatever. Why take the chance? Cars are generally left unattended when hooked to a tender........


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Guess I should have ALSO mentioned that I use the bolt-on leads to permanently connect the pigtails to the battery, so there's no spark when connecting/disconnecting the battery tender. But my cars spend ALOT of time hooked to the battery tenders. I guess if you're using the alligator clip connectors there could be a spark. Side note...on my wife's Mazda the battery is near the driver's side firewall. The Battery Tender leads are just long enough that I leave the lead poking out from under the hood by the windshield with the little weather cap installed, so all my wife has to do is pop the cap and plug in the lead when she's leaving for a few weeks (or months).:cool
Later
Jeff


----------

